# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  shyaries n poem for month of july send as many u can n hav fun ..................

## coolguyskumar

Zubaan Hi Sirf Ek Zariya Nahin
Jo Aap Shabdon Ko Samajh Paayein Gain
Kabhi Aankhon Main Jhaank Kar Dekhiey
Hazaroon Alfaaz Khud Ba Khud Bekhar Jayein Gain

----------


## coolguyskumar

Dil Ko Addat Si Ho Gai Hai Choot Kahanay Ki
Bheegi Palkoon K Sang Muskuranay Ki
Kaash Anjaam Hum Pehlay Say Jaan Jaatay
Tu Koshish Bhi Nahin Kartay Dil Laganay Ki

----------


## coolguyskumar

Khamoosh Raat K Pehloo Main Sitaray Nahin Hotay
In Rukhi Aankhon Main Rangeen Nazaray Nahin Hotay
Hum Bhi Na Kartay Parwah
Agar Aap Itnay Pyaaray Na Hotay

----------


## coolguyskumar

Khud Ko Khud Ki Khabar Na Lagay
Koi Achha Bhi Is Qadar Na Lagay
Aap Ko Dekha Hai Bas Us Nazar Say
Jis Nazar Say Aap Ko Nazar Na Lagay

----------


## coolguyskumar

Khubsurat Hai Zindagi Khuwab Ki Tarhan
Janay Kab Toot Jaye Yeh Kaanch Ki Tarhan
Kisi Moor Pay Mulaqaat Ho Gai Humari
Tu Aankhain Mat Moorna Anjaanaon Ki Tarhan

----------


## coolguyskumar

Chand Lamhon Ki Zindgani Hai
Nafraatoon Say Jeeya Nahin Kartay
Lagta Hai Ab Dushmanon Say Ghuzarish Karni Paray Gi
Kion K Dost Tu Yaad Kia Nahin Kartay

----------


## coolguyskumar

Jab Khamoosh Aankhon Say Baat Hoti Hai
Aisey Hi Mohabbat Ki Shorowat Hoti Hai
Tumharay Hi Khayalon Main Khoye Rehtay Hain
Pata Nahin Kab Din Aur Kab Raat Hoti Hai

----------


## coolguyskumar

Hum Nay Aap Ko Apni Aankhon Main Basaya Hai
Dil Ka Kamra Aap Hi K Liey Sajaya Hai
Aap Humain Msgs Tu Kartay Hi Nahin
Hum Nay Tu Msgs Pack Aap K Liey Hi Activate Karwaya Hai -Hassan Ali

----------


## coolguyskumar

Waqt Ki Aandhi Main Toofan Badal Jatay Hain
Zindagi Ki Rahoon Main Insaan Badal Jatay Hain
Badaltay Nahin Pyaar Kabhi
Pyaar Karnay Walay Insaan Badal Jatay Hain

----------


## coolguyskumar

Har desh ki ek sarhadd hoti hai
bache ki bhi ek zidd hote hai
aur kitna intzaar karru tere sms ka
Kanjosi ki bhi koi hadd hoti hai

----------


## coolguyskumar

thnx but you have post somthing here so that this become most popular topic of july......

----------


## coolguyskumar

hum ja rahe hein khwabon mein ..
woh unpe bhi dastak de rahe hein.....
neend ke aagosh mein toh **** aaye...
fir bahon mein lene machal rahe hein...
mahak rahe hein pyar mein unke...
woh chu ke fir khushboo mein dubo rahe hein...
hosh aaaye bhi toh kaise...
madhosh woh hamein kar rahe hein...
sansein garm ho rahi hein....
thande labon se woh chum rahe hein....
meetha meetha sa dard hai...
zakhm bhi woh is ada se de rahe hein....
aati hai haya muskurane par bhi....
aaakhon se kuch yun woh tareef bayan kar rahe hein....
lafzon se hum bas khelte hein...
woh to khamoshi se falsafa likh rahe hein....

----------


## coolguyskumar

Dosti karo collegewali se, 
Pyar karo officewali se,
Program karo padoswali se.
Ankh ladho sali se, 
Love karo dilwali se,
Aur mar khao gharwali se

----------


## coolguyskumar

Exams ke 4 din pehele syllabus dekha to yaad aaya

KUCH TO HUA HAI KUCH HO GAYA HAI 

Exams ke din paper dekh kar yaad aayaa

SAB KUCH ALAG HAI SAB KUCH NAYA HAI

----------


## coolguyskumar

Apni surat kabhi to didar de
Tadap raha hu ab aur na intazar de
Apni awaaz nahi sunani to mat suna
Kam se kam ek missed call hee mar de

----------


## coolguyskumar

Dekehe tujeh to rooh kush ho gayi,
Ek kami thi jo puri ho gayi,
Pagal hain vo log jo kehte hain ki,
Chimpanzee ki aakhri nasal khatam ho gayi ?????????

----------


## coolguyskumar

chand ke liye sitare anek hai,
magar sitaro ke liye chand ek hai, 
aap ke liye hazaro honge,
magar hamare liye aap ek hai.

----------


## coolguyskumar

MOHABBAT KO DARDE SAR SAMJNE WALE,
HAMNE YEH DARDE SAR LE LIYA !
MERI NEGAHO SE BACH KE JAYEGI KAHA,
USI KE MOHALLE ME HI GHAR LE LIYA.

----------


## coolguyskumar

Chaha tu bohut tha lekin wo mila hi nahi,
Laakh koshish ki mager yeh fasla mita hi nahi,

Na janay zamanay nay majboor is qader ker diya,
Kay wo meri kisi sada pay thera hi nahi,

Mein tamam ter koshishoo ky bawajoud har gaya,
Wo usay mil gayi jisny us ko manga hi nahi,

Her ik say poucha tery na milnay ka sabab,
Her ik nay kaha wo tery liye bana hi nahi,

Itni shiddut say chaha tha us ko,
Is duniya may shayed wafa ka sila hi nahi

Koi gila, koi shikwa na rahe aapse, 
yeh aarzoo hai ki silsila rahe aapse, 
bas is baat ki badi umeed hai aapse, 
khafa na hona agar hum khafa rehein aapse

----------


## coolguyskumar

Khuwab Jhoote Kisi Ko Dikhaya Nahi Karte

Mere Dost! Yun Kisi Ko Satya Nahi Karte

Ek Baar Yun Kisi Ko Keh Ker Apna

Daman Phir Us Se Churaya Nahi Karte

Us ke Intezaar Se Bhala Kya Ho Ga Haasil

Aane Ka Keh Kar Bhi Jo Aya Nahi Karte

Rakhte Hon Jo Dard Bhara Dil Apne Seene main

Dosron Ka Dil Phir Woh Dukhaya Nahi Karte

Do Qadam Saath Chal Ker Jo Judda Ho Jayen

Aise Logon Ko To Humsafar Banaya Nahi Karte

Kis Tarhan Guzarti Ho Gi Zindagi Unnnnn ki

Pehli MOHABBAT Ko Jo Dil Se Bhulaya Nahi Karte

----------


## coolguyskumar

A Dost jab bhi tu udas hoga,
Hamara khayal tere pass hoga,
Dil ki gehraiyo se jab bhi yaad karoge,
Tumhe hamare sath hone ka ehsaas hoga

----------


## coolguyskumar

Kabhi Aansoo Kabhi Khushboo Kabhi Naghma Banker

Kabhi Aansoo Kabhi Khushboo Kabhi Naghma Banker
Hum Say Her shaam Mili Hai Tera Chehra Banker 

Chand Nikla Hai Teri Aankh K Ansoo Ki Tarah
Phool Mehkay Hain Teri Zulf Ka Saya Banker

Meri Jaagi Huyi Raaton Ko Usi Ki Hai Talash 
So Raha Hai Meri Ankhon Main Jo Sapna Banker

Dil Kay Kaghaz Par Utarta Hai Jo Sheron Ki Tarah
Meray Hontoon Pay Machalta Hai Jo Naghma Banker 

Raat Bhi aaye To Bujhti Nahin Chehray Ki Chamak
Rouh Main Phail Gaya Hai Woh Ujala Banker

Mera Kya Haal Hai Yeh Aakay Kabhi dekh To Lay
Jee Raha Hoon Tera Bhoola Hoa Vada Banker 

Dhoup Main Kho Gaya Woh Haath Chhura Kar
Ghar Say Jo Saath Chala Tha Mera Saya Banker

Kabhi Aansoo Kabhi Khushboo Kabhi Naghma Banker
Hum Say Her Shaam Mili Hai Tera Chehra Banker

----------


## coolguyskumar

Jis se Sansaar Ki echcha usse sansaar mil jaye ..
Mujhe Kewal Milo Tum aur Tumhara Pyaar Mil Jaye..!!

Tumhare Naam Main Likh Du, Sitare, Chand Aur Sooraj,
Tumhara Bhagya Likhne ka, agar Adhikaar Mil Jaye..!!

Usse Koyal Nahi Bhaye, Usse Bul Byul Nahi Bhaye,
Tumhara Bhol Sunne ko, Jisse Ek Baar Mil Jaye..!!

Na Kashti ki, Na Saahil ki, Usse Kwaayiish Rahe Koyee,
Tumhare Pyaar Ki Gehri, Jisse Majdhar Mil Jaye..!!

Usse Chinta Na Jeene Ki, Na Merne Ki Sathati Hai,
Tumhari Chand-Soorat Ka Jisse Didaar Mil Jaye..!!

----------


## coolguyskumar

AUR HUM ZINDAGI KO KIA SAMJHEY
BEKHABER AAGAHI KO KIA SAMJHEY

RAAT DIN LUBKO SAIR KERTEY RAHEY
ROOH KI TASHNAGI KO KIA SAMJHEY

CHAR SAZOON SAY PUCHNA HAI MUJHEY
WOH MERI DIL LAGIK O KIA SAMJHEY

DUSHMANON SAY BHI HUNS K MILTEY HAIN
DOSTIYAN DOSTI KO KIA SAMJHEY 

FIKER TUMKO RAFU-E-ZAKHAM KI HAI
HOSH MAIN BEKHUDI KO KIA SAMJHEY 

AARZU-E-WISAL KERTEY HO
HAIF ! TUM AASHQI KO KIA SAMJHEY

DIL MAIN AAMIR JO AAYE KEHTEY HO
YEH KAHO SHAIRI KO KIA SAMJHEY

----------


## coolguyskumar

Kya yaar,tum bhi ajeeb ho

Mere dil k kitne kareeb ho.

Na milte ho na sms karte ho

Kya tum mujhse bhi zyada gareeb ho?

----------


## coolguyskumar

Kabhi ruthkar
kabhi mana kar,
kabhi hansa kar
kabhi rula kar, 
par jo bhi ho
aapki dosti ne sikhaya hai humko
har pal jeena
MUSKURA KAR

----------


## coolguyskumar

Dost aksar yunhi ban jate hain

Kuch saath rehte hain 

kuch bichhur jate hain.

Kuch yaad rakhte hain

Kuch bhool jate hain.

Ab hum aapko dekhte hain

Aap kahan tak saath nibhate hain

----------


## coolguyskumar

Mujhse itna rishta to banaye rakhna

Meri dosti dil me basaye rakhna.

Waqt ko koi baandh nhi paya

Par is dosti ko palkon pe sajaye rakhna

----------


## coolguyskumar

Baat aisi ko ki jajbaat kam na ho

Khayalat aise ho ki kabhi gham na ho.

Dil k kone me itni si jagah rakhna

Ki khali khali sa lage jab hum na ho

----------


## coolguyskumar

Kis kadar khoob thi saadgi aapki

Hume aaj bhi yaad hai dosti aapki.

Jab bhi fursat k lamhe mile hai hume

Dil ne mehsoos ki hai kami aapki

----------


## coolguyskumar

Aapki aankhon me hame mil gayi panah

Chahe samjho dillagi ya samjho gunah.

Bhale hi koi hame deewana karar de

Hum ho gaye aapki dosti me fanaah

----------


## coolguyskumar

Milne bichhurna sab uparwale ka khel hai

Milna bichhurna sab uparwale ka khel hai

DOSTI hi ek aisa rishta hai

Jo "Not for sale" hai!

----------


## coolguyskumar

Khamosh raat ke pehalu me sitare nahi hote, 
in rukhi aankho me rangin nazare na hote... 
Ham bhi na karte parwah agar aap itne pyare na hote..

----------


## coolguyskumar

Ek aur shaam ja rahi hai zindagi ki., 
Ek aur din dhal raha zindgi ka, 
Ye mat socho k kitne lamhe hai baki zindgi k, 
Ye socho k kitni zindgi hai har lamhe me...!!!

----------


## coolguyskumar

Kon kehta hai dost ki tumse humari judaai hogi 
yeh afwaah zroor kissi dushman ne udaayi hogi 
shaan se rahenge tumahre dil mein 
hum itne dino mein kuch to jagah bnayi hogi

----------


## coolguyskumar

Aap jaise Dost hume kuch khas lagte hai.
 mann me har waqt hum ek aas rakte hai, 
jaane kab aa jaye sms aapka is liye cell ko dil ke pass rakte hai

----------


## coolguyskumar

Pyaar kamjor dil se kiya nahi ja sakta, 
Zeher Dushman se liya nahi ja sakta, 
Dil mein basi hai ulfat jis pyar ki us ke bina jiya nahi ja sakta. 
Saath rehte rehte yuhin waqt guzar jayega Door hone ke baad kaun kise yaad aayega 
Jee lo ye pal jab humsath hai kal ka kya pata, waqt kahan le jayega

----------


## coolguyskumar

Yeh dekha hai humne aazmakar, 
dhoka dete hai log aksar kareeb aakar, 
kehti hai duniya par yeh dil nahi maanta ki chod jaoge tum bhi ek din apna banakar

----------


## coolguyskumar

Tumse doori ka ehsaas jab satane laga, 
Tere saath guzra har lamha yaad aane laga, 
Jabbhi tumhe bhulne ki koshish ki, 
Ae dost tu dil ke aur paas aane laga..

----------


## coolguyskumar

Rulaane se pahale ek baar hasaya to hota, 
kasoor kya tha es dil ko bataya to hota! Mili saza uss khata ki jo ki na humane, 
Kassh HUmane tujhse Dil lagaya na HOta!!

----------


## coolguyskumar

Usko chaaha to bhi ikraar karna naa aaya.. 
Kat gayi umar humein pyaar karna naa aaya.. 
Usne maanga bhi agar kuchh to judaai maangi.. 
Aur ek hum they ki humein inkaar karna naa aaya..

----------


## coolguyskumar

Unki yaadon main kabhi hum so bhi na sake... 
unke khayalon mein kabhi kho bhi na sake..
jab judaai ka waqt aaya to kismatt dekho.. 
hum aakhon se ro bhi na sake

----------


## coolguyskumar

Janaza mera uth raha tha, 
Phir bhi takleef thi unko aane mein, 
Bewafa ghar mein baithe puch rahe the, 
aur kitni der hai lejane mein..

----------


## coolguyskumar

Ek pal mein jo aakar gujar jaaye yeh hawa ka woh jhoka hai ..
Aur kuch nahi Pyar kahti hai duniya jise .. ek rangeen dhokha hai .. aur kuch nahi

----------


## coolguyskumar

Aarzoo jhooth hai, Aarzoo ka fareb khana nahi ..
Khush jo rahna ho zindagi me tumhe.. Dil kabhi kisi se lagana nahi.

----------


## coolguyskumar

Mehfil main kuch to sunana padta hai, 
Gham chupakar muskurana padta hai, 
kabhi unke hum bhi the dost, 
Aaj kal unhe yaad dilana padta hai...

----------


## coolguyskumar

Zindagi motaj nahi manzilo ki, 
waqt her manzil dekha deta hai.. 
Marta nahi koi kisi se juda ho kar, 
waqt sab ko jeena sikha deta hai.

----------


## coolguyskumar

Humne manga tha saath unka, 
Woh judai ka gam de gaye, 
Hum unki yaado ke sahare ji lete, 
par woh bhul jaane ki kasam de gaye...

----------


## coolguyskumar

Mujhko Udaas dekh kar, Zamane ne yeh Saawal kiya, 
Woh kaun Hai zalim, Jisne tera yeh haal kiya, 
Maine kaha woh mohabbat hai, jo meri unke sath hai, 
woh nikli bewafa bus itni si baat hai...

----------


## coolguyskumar

Pal bhur me tooth jaye wo kasam nehi.. 
Mohubbat ko bhool jaye wo hum nehi, 
Tum bewafa bano is baat mein dum nehi.. 
kion k humari wafa bhi kuch kam nehi

----------


## coolguyskumar

aansuon ko palkon pe laaya na kijiye.. 
dil ki baatein har kisi ko bataya na kijiye... 
log mutthi mein namak liye firte hain.. 
apne har jakhm dikhaya na kijiye

----------


## coolguyskumar

MERA HAR DIN TERI RAAT SE ACHHA HOGA, 
MERA HAR SHER TERE JASBAAT SE ACHA HOGA, 
INHI NIGHAON SE DEKHNA AYE BEWAFAA. 
MERA JANAAZA TERI BAARAT SE ACHHA HOGA

----------


## coolguyskumar

fareb tha unki hasi me,aashiqui samaj baite.
maut ko hum apni zindagi samaj baite. 
yeh waqt ka majak tha ya hamari badnasibi 
unki do baaton ko mohabbat samaj baite.

----------


## coolguyskumar

MAT KARO KOI WADA JISE TUM NIBHA NA SAKO, 
MAT CHAHO USE JISE TUM PA NA SAKO, 
PYAR KAHAN KISI KA POORA HOTA HAI, 
ISKA TO PEHLA SHABD HI ADHOORA HOTA HAI

----------


## coolguyskumar

humain to apnon ne loota gairon main kahan dam tha... 
meri kashti wahan doobi jahan paani kam tha...

----------


## coolguyskumar

royengi ankhen muskuranae kae baad 
aayegi raat din dhal jaanae kae baad 
meri zindagi se jao... toh zara mudh kar dekh lena, 
shayad zindagi na rahe tere jaane kae baad!!

----------


## coolguyskumar

Na mil payenge is baat ka gam to nahi, 
aansoun ki keemat pani se kam to nahi, 
tumhe khone k dar se neend aati nahi, 
kahin is dar se tumhari bhi aankhen nam to nahi.

----------


## coolguyskumar

Har kisi say zyada, bus khuda se kum 
Humein itni mohabbat hai tumse sanam 
Ab chaahay parain ishq main jitnay sitam 
tumhain paana hai chaahey jitnay ho gham 
Labon nay na bola per is jahan ki kasam 
Agar hota jayaz, pujtey tum ko hum....

----------


## coolguyskumar

hum ja rahe hein khwabon mein ..
woh unpe bhi dastak de rahe hein.....
neend ke aagosh mein toh **** aaye...
fir bahon mein lene machal rahe hein...
mahak rahe hein pyar mein unke...
woh chu ke fir khushboo mein dubo rahe hein...
hosh aaaye bhi toh kaise...
madhosh woh hamein kar rahe hein...
sansein garm ho rahi hein....
thande labon se woh chum rahe hein....
meetha meetha sa dard hai...
zakhm bhi woh is ada se de rahe hein....
aati hai haya muskurane par bhi....
aaakhon se kuch yun woh tareef bayan kar rahe hein....
lafzon se hum bas khelte hein...
woh to khamoshi se falsafa likh rahe hein....

----------


## coolguyskumar

tere sitam be-hisaab ho gaye
dil pe churiya chali aur zakham bahaar ho gaye

nazro se nazre takrayi aur pyarr ho gaya
nazro ke teer dil ke aar paar ho gaye

pyarr ka rang mujhpe iss tarha nichavar ho gaya
tujhe dekher sharm se mera rang laal ho gaya

gul bhi gulistaan ho gaya
pyarr ki nagri mein mera naam badnaam ho gaya

"simran" ka dil yoon chori ho gaya
najane kyu ye mera dil ghayal ho gay!!!!!

nazro hi nazro mein hum kho gaye...
iss kadar hum door se paas ho gaye!!!!!!

----------


## coolguyskumar

gile kagaz ki tarah hai zindagi apni, 
koi jalata bhi nahi aur bhata bhi nahi, 
is kadar akele hai raahon mein dil ki, 
koi satata bhi nahi aur manata bhi

----------


## coolguyskumar

Aapni bebasi par aaj rona aya..,
dusro ko Nahi maine apno ko azmaya...
Har dost ki tanhayi dur ki, ..
lekin khud ko har mod par tanha paya...

----------


## coolguyskumar

*Karni Khuda se kuch fariyad baki hai,
Hume unse kehni kuch baat baki hai.
Maut agar aayegi toh keh denge ,
Ruk..abhi ek dost se mulaqat baki hai.*

----------


## coolguyskumar

aaj hum unhe bewafaa batakar aaye hai,unke khaton ko pani mein bahakar aaye hai,koi nikal kar pad na le unhe,isliye pani mein bhi aag lagakar aaye hai. miss u..

----------


## coolguyskumar

a dost jab bhi tu udas hoga,hamara khyal tere pass hoga,dil ki gehraiyo se jab bhi yaad karoge,tumhe hamare saath hone ka ehsaas hoga. u r my frnd help me loveu

----------


## coolguyskumar

Ab Kiya Likhen Kagaz Per.........???


Ab Kiya Lekhen Ham Kagaz Per?
Ab Likhnay Ko Kiya Baki Hai? 

Aik Dil Tha So Ab Toot Gaya
Lutnay Ko Ab Kiya Baki Hai ?

Aik Shaks Ko Hum Nay Chaha Tha
Kuch Ret Per Naksh Banaya Tha 

In Ret Kay Razon Ko Hum 
Nay Dil Main Sajaya Tha 

Woh Ret To Kabh Ke Bikhar Gaee 
Woh Naksh Ab Kahan Baki Hain?

Abh Kiya Lekhay Ham Kagaz Per ?
Ab Likhnay Ko Kiya Baki Hai ? 

Woh Jin Ko Hum Apni Nazmo Ka 
Unwan Banaya kartay thay

Woh Lafzon Ka Bana Kay Taj Mahal 
Kagaz Per Sajaya kertay thay

Woh Hum Ko Akela Chor Gaya 
Sab Rishto Say Mooh Mor Gaya

Ab Rishtay Saray Sunnay Hain 
Woh payar Abh Kahan Baki Hai

Ab Kiya Lekhen ham Kagaz Per??
Ab Likhnay Ko Kiya Baki Hai.....

----------


## coolguyskumar

manghne se zindagi milli hai,
shukar manno insaan ki milli hai,
jeeteji haivaan na bun.na,
kutte ki maut kyun hai marna...

----------


## coolguyskumar

insaan ki zindagi hai sirf bees saal ki*,
bandar, ghode, ghadhe se shurooat hoti,
bhains, kutte aur popat tak khatam hoti,
ees beech jeetey hai insaan shaan se,
zindagi ke uttar chadhav sehtey imaan se...

----------


## coolguyskumar

SUCH TU YE HAI BEKAR HUMEIN GUM HOTA HAI,
DUNIYA MEIN JO CHAHA WO KUM HOTA HAI,

ZAKAHM TU HUMNE IN AANKOON SE DEKHEN HAI,
AUROON SE SUNTE HAI TU BAS MARAHAM HOTA HAI,

ZAHAN KI SHAKOON PE AASSAAR AA JATE HAIN,
JAB TERI YADOON KA MAUSAM HOTA HAI,

GAIROON MEIN KAHAN DUM HAI GUM DENA KA,
JAB HOTA HAI KOI HUM DUM HOTA HAI,

SUCH TU YE HAI BEKAR HUMEIN GUM HOTA HAI,
DUNIYA MEIN JO CHAHA WO KUM HOTA HAI,

----------


## coolguyskumar

Chaandni chaand se hoti hai
Sitaaron se nahi
Mohabbat ek se hoti hai
Hazaaron se nahin

Chaandni chaand se hogi
Toh sitaaron ka kya hoga?
Mohabbat ek se hogi
Toh hazaaron ka kya hoga?

----------


## coolguyskumar

Ek muddat se jinki deedaar ko hum taras gaye
Dil ke sholo pe shabnam bhi baras gaye
Har shaam shama baandh mahfil mein doondha unko
aur tanhaiyon ki andhero mein parwaane saa hum jal gaye

----------


## coolguyskumar

dard-e-dil ki daastan dastoorien bayaan hogi
yeh bhi maana aye dewaane manzilien abhi aur hogi
par laut jaoon uske dar se bina usko liye
toh manzilon ko paane ki ahmiyat kya hogi..

----------


## coolguyskumar

Kaun Kaheta Hai Woh Mere Bagair Tanha Hoga
Woh Ek Chirag Hai Kahi Aur Jalta Hoga

Yeh To Hum Hai Ek Saakin si Jheel
Woh To Bikhta Huwa Ek Dariya Hoga

Woh To Rehta Hai Mohabbaton Ke Desh Mein
Usse Kya Khabar Koi Usko Sochta Hoga

Woh Mere Dard Se Be-Khabar Nahi Tha Magar
Usse Dukh Baatne Ka Na Saleeqa Hoga

Itna Naadan Nahi Ki Samajh Bhi Na Sake 
Usi Ka Rzakarar Meri Har Ghazal Mei Huwa Hoga

Banaya Gaya Tha Hume Khulus Ki Mitti Se
Hume Khabar Na Thi Woh Bad-Gumaan Hoga

Maine Usse Chaha Tau Chahata Hi Gaya
Meri Shiddato Se Ghabra Kar Woh Chal Diya Hoga

----------


## coolguyskumar

Na Tujhe chorr sakte hain, Tere ho b nahi sakte
Yeh kesi Bebasi hai Aaj Hum Ro b nahi sakte
~*~*~*~*~*~
Yeh kesa Dard hai pal pal Hamein Tarpaye rakhta hai
Tumhari Yaad aati hai to phir So b nahi sakte
~*~*~*~*~*~
Chupa sakte hain aur na dikha sakte hain Logon ko
Kuch aise Daag hain Dil per jo Hum Dho b nahi sakte
~*~*~*~*~*~
Kaha to tha Chorr denge yeh Nagar, phir Rukk gaye lekin
Tumhein Paa to nahi sakte magar Kho b nahi sakte
~*~*~*~*~*~
Hamara Ek hona b nahi Mumkin raha....
Ab to batayen kese k Tum se Door Reh b nahi sakte

----------


## coolguyskumar

Hothon Pe Aana Bat Bankar Dil Me Aana Yad Bankar Aankhon Me rahena Sapna Bankar Ho Sake To Hamesha Meri Zindagi Me Rehna Sacche"YAAR"bankar

----------


## coolguyskumar

*D:- Dastak bhi na de.
*O:- Or apna bana le. 
*S:- Sanso m base jo.
*T:- Takdir jo saware.
*I:- Isi rishte ko kahte hain *<DOSTI>*

----------


## coolguyskumar

Mat kar us ladki se mohabbat, woh aankhon se war karti hai maine unhi ankhon me dekha hai woh mujhe bhi pyar karti hai...

----------


## coolguyskumar

Najane tumse pyaar itna kyun karte hain,
Tumhari ek muskan pe hum aaj bhi marte hain,
Is pyar ne aisi halat kar di humari,
Ke ab to hum hansne se bhi darte hain

----------


## coolguyskumar

.....Ajnabi Ban K Koi Aaya Tha,Aisa Laga Vo Mera Saaya Tha,Log Karte Hai Roshni Ghar Me,Usne To Dil Me Diya Jalaya Tha.....' ('_')

----------


## coolguyskumar

Khamoshiyan teri mujhse baatein karti hai, meri har aah har dard samjhti hai, pata hai majbur hai tu aur main bhi, phir bhi aankhen didar ko tarasti hai...

----------


## coolguyskumar

Milna itfak tha Bichdna nasib tha,Wo itna dur hua jitna karib tha,Usko dekhne kliye tarsti rehgai meri ankhen,Jiski hateli pe mera nasib tha

----------


## coolguyskumar

Mohabbat mujhe thi usse itni sanam,yaadon main dil tadapta raha.maut bhi meri chahat ko rok na saki,kabar main bhi dil dhadkta raha.

----------


## coolguyskumar

Maut mangte hain to zindgi khafa ho jati hai.Zehar lete hai to wo b dava ho jati hai.Tu hi bata aai mere dost kya karun,jis ko b chahte hai bewafa ho jati ha

----------


## coolguyskumar

Dosti cheez nahi jatane ki, Hamein aadat nahi kisi ko bhulane ki, Hum is liye milte hai kum, kyon ke nazar lag jaati hai rishton ko zamane Ki.

----------


## coolguyskumar

bas itni si inaayat mujh pe aik baar kijye
kabhi aa ke mere zakhmon ka deedar kijye

ho jaaiye begaane aap shaquq se sanam
aapka hum aapka rahungee aitbaar kijye

padne waale hi darr jaayen dekh kar ise
kitaab-e-dil ko itnaa na daagdaar kijye

na majboor kijye, k main unko bhool jaaun
mujhe meri wafaaon ka na gunehgaar kijye

in jalte diyon ko dekh kar na muskuraaiye
zara hawaaon ke chalne ka intezaar kijye

karna hai ishq aapse karte rahenge hum
jo bhi karna hai aapko mere sarkaar kijye

phir sapno ka aashiyaan bana liya hai maine
phir aandhiyon ko aap khbardaar kijye

hame na dikhaiye ye daulate ye shohrate 
hum pyaar ke bhooke hain hame pyaar kijye

Koi gila, koi shikwa na rahe aapse, 
yeh aarzoo hai ki silsila rahe aapse, 
bas is baat ki badi umeed hai aapse, 
khafa na hona agar hum khafa rehein aapse

----------


## coolguyskumar

farz karo hum aehl-e-wafa hoon..
farz karo hum deewane hoon
farz karo yeh donoon batain 
jhooti haoon afsane hoon
farz karo yeh jee ki bipta
jee se jor sunayee ho
farz karo abhi or ho itni ..
adhi hum ne chupayee hoo
farz karo roge pe roge ka
hum ne dhong rachaya ho
farz karo yeh ho haqiqat
baqi sab kuch maya ho
farz karo tum ko khush rakhne 
dhoonde hum ne bahane hoon

----------


## coolguyskumar

Waja ye nahi k tum buri ho sakti nahi...
Waja ye hai k main acha samajhna chahta hoon. 

Waja ye nahi k tu ne mujhko chaha nahi...
Waja ye hai k main sirf tujh hi ko chahta hoon.

Waja ye nahi k tu ne mujko Ghum nai diye...
Waja ye hai k main her ghum sehna chahta hoon.

Waja ye nahi k tujhe bhool nahi sakta main...
Waja ye hai ke tujhe yaad rakhna chahta hoon.

Waja ye nahi Tu tabeer de saki na mujhe...
Waja ye hai k main Khuaabon main rehna chahta hoon.

Kash woh Nagme Humey sunayee Na hote
Aaj Unko Sun Ker Aansoo Na Aye hote 
Agar Issi Tarha Bhool Hii Jaana tha
Tho Itni Gehraii Se DIL Main Samaye Na hote

----------


## coolguyskumar

---------------Insaan----------------

na hindu, na muslmaan hun,
main to bas ek insaan hun.

mera naam kya puchate ho,
main khuda ki santan hun.

meri jubaan kya sunte ho,
main insaniyat ki jubaan hun.

lahoo ka rang kya dekhate ho,
main har rag(1) ki pahchan hun.

chehare ka rang kya dekhate ho,
har jism ki ek hi jaan hun.

mera mulk(2) kya dhoondte ho,
main har vatan ki avaam(3) hun.

mera kaam kya puchate ho,
main insaniyat ka nigahbaan(4) hun.

sone chandi se kya tolate ho,
main to hissa-e-aam(5) hun.

jisne sab ko jazaba-e-dil(6) diya,
mein bhi wahi ayyaam(7) hun.

jisase mil kar hum sab bane,
main bhi usi mitti ka ehsaan hun.

ek din sab jahaan mil jayenge,
main wahi "khaaq"-e-jahaan hun.

1. rag - vain
2. mulk - country
3. avaam - countrymen
4. nigahbaan - guard
5. hissa-e-aam - part of common/simple
6. jazaba-e-dil - emotions of heart
7. ayyaam - life

----------


## coolguyskumar

badi chahat thi dil mei,
bade armaan thay mann mei,
sab kuch loot gya,
koi chal aisi chal gya,
jo na bhar sake jindagi bahr,
wo zakhm aisa de gya.....

aaj mila dikha wo hum ko,
thi muskan chehray pe whi,
thi khush wo jaise mili thi kbhi,
yeh to apna apna nasseb hai,
koi jee leta hai koi jal jata hai.

----------

